# Two Colsons



## the tinker (May 17, 2016)

Was up in the attic and spotted the Colsons sitting in the corner........all by themselves with only 3 Columbia s for company. Decided to bring them out to the garage and put them together and join "the fleet."
I'll keep you posted with the progress


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2016)

Wow...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (May 17, 2016)

Wow. I am amazed how many folks like Colsons. Just posted this thread and am getting PM'ed already on them.
Sorry, gotta keep these fellas. The last two swaps I sold about 30 springer forks that were up in the attic and I have"post part-em" blues about them. Imagine if the old tinker got rid of these?  Wouldn't be a pretty site, no sir.

 Just finished digging out parts from about 5 different places. This is one of the reasons for wanting to put these bikes together. I will not restore these bikes. Just want to get them together to see them back on the road. When stuff sits for too long with parts scattered bad things happen.
I am debating about sticking both these frames in oxalic acid for about 6 hours.   That red paint may be a problem......
Would like to bring out the graphics a bit and the O.X. does a fine job of that.
Anyway here is what I have in parts. Enough for one complete Colson..........  But which one?

 

 

 

 
The odd one out may become a fender-less  "rat" rider for this stage of it's life.  Got a different guard and chain ring shown in photo I may use....... decisions, decisions.........?


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2016)

Red and blue one for sure!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (May 17, 2016)

Got kind of a late start this afternoon but got both bikes broke down and ready for the O.X. bath.  
First I built a box outta some scrap 1x8 and 2x8.   .Because I used some hunks of wood that were laying around I did not cut them  to size and used them " as is".  Should have had the 2x8  a bit longer as it is a tight fit.   The bigger the box the more O.X. solution you will use . So you don't want it too big.






Next I lined the box with plastic with 3 layers thick.  [I did this once during the winter in the basement with only one layer and it wasn't a pretty sight with a lake of O.X. on the floor.]


 


Next I filled 4 five gallon buckets with hot water, each with 4 heaping tablespoons of the Oxalic Acid [wood bleach] mixed in. It is important that whatever you do, that the object be completely submerged in the solution. You cannot say, because of container size  restrictions, soak only half a big object. Deciding to soak the other half afterwards.
There will be a definite line showing between the two soakings. [ learned that the hard way]

Notice on this next photo the pin striping on this frame. Very rusty. In some cases not visible.



 Now look at the last photo of this same area  after being in the solution for FIVE MINUTES!   While I was dumping in the 3rd. bucket of solution the O.X. had already brought out the whiteness of the striping .

I started the soak at 7 p.m. tonight. I have the alarm set to remove at 1 a.m.  tomorrow morning.
I have found out that 6 to 8 hours works best. More then that we start flaking paint off. Because the acid attacks Iron oxide[rust] it is not real friendly to some red paints.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 17, 2016)

HOW AND WHERE DO YOU DISPOSE OF THE OX. AC.?


----------



## the tinker (May 17, 2016)

I use the O.X. in my wife's cocktails. It makes excellent Lime Ricky's ! Some of it I dump in my neighbor's yard ....all over his yard.  He can't figure out why his grass grows so "patchy"  HA   HA  HA !

Anyway one really has to watch this oxalic acid when soaking red painted parts.   The pin striping and what's left of the red paint came out of the rust. The red was starting to get that pink look so I pulled everything out and hosed and wiped it off.
Will go over it with a light compound and wax tomorrow .  Go to the Bicycle Restoration Tips Thread and look up the April 29 ,2015 post " Seeing is Believing" to see what an overnight O.X. soak will do to a severely rusted fender.
I love this stuff but as I said earlier it's not kind to red paint with iron oxide pigment.


 


Total time in O.X. bath 2 hours +


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 17, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> HOW AND WHERE DO YOU DISPOSE OF THE OX. AC.?




Seems like an Important point-

I've heard the acid can be neutralized, I believe with baking soda. Anyone done that?

i think it can then safely be dumped, ideally not in some poor gardeners yard. 
This concern has stopped me from soaking in OX acid in the past so I would love an environmentally responsible insight from anyone who has it.


----------



## the tinker (May 17, 2016)

We have talked about the disposal of this stuff in past posts. I think the word "acid" scares folks or at least gives cause for concern. I think the term "Acidic" is more like it. This stuff is faster and cheaper then using Lime juice or molasses but hardly an "Acid" that comes to mind such as sulfuric. We are talking more like grape fruit juice..I think using rock salt that is dumped everywhere by the mega ton every winter on our streets and sidewalks here in the Midwest is  something of  more concern. [ I won't use it  on my walkways]
I have in the past and will this week soak everything I have laying around including small plated parts. The solution will be pretty well spent when done .
I won't sweat a little O.X. on my lawn.


----------



## the tinker (May 18, 2016)

I was up until the wee hours watching these parts.  Got up early and washed everything down with bar keepers friend to remove  the residue and crud from last night's soaking. The total soak times for everything was approximately 2 hours.
I just kept an eye on everything and when the striping was showing up nicely I called it quits on the soak time.
There were some surprises.  The paint on both frames looked pretty close in color  before soaking. 
Afterwards there was a definite difference.  One turned out a brownish hue . The other a lighter lipstick color.
The tank and fork revealed some some nice pin stripes that were not visible before. 
After washing down with a light rubbing of Bar Keeper's friend I let all the parts dry off.
Everything was a "flat" color. There was no gloss to  anything. I tried some cleaner type wax to no avail.
After hearing so much about WD40  I sprayed some on an area of one frame and let dry.  
The results look good so I did everything with the W.D. The frames are now dry at the time of this photo.                   Time will tell ................

 

 

 

 The rusty rims the forks are resting on are original to the tank bike.  They will be replaced. the bent fork on the left will be straightened using the fork jack.


----------



## jd56 (May 18, 2016)

Thx for the pictures, a step by step process.  Bar Keepers Friend. Never used the stuff. It's rare to hear about its use but, I should get some to try.
It's a cleaner I'm assuming?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2016)

VERY INTERESTING!  
RESULTS LOOK GOD!
NICE STRIPE AND BARS ON FENDERS.
JUST FYI BAR KEEPERS FRIEND HAS OXALIC ACID IN IT.
OH, AS LONG AS YOU CREATED THE OA POOL, WHY NOT TRY PUTTING THE RIMS IN IT?
CAN YOU BRING THE SUBJECT BIKES TO THE VILLAGE CYCLE SWAP MEET SUNDAY IN ARLINGTON HEIGHTS?
I ASSUME AFTER BEING UP ALL NIGHT, WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## the tinker (May 18, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Thx first the pictures a step by step process.  Bar Keepers Friend. Never used the stuff. It's rare to hear about its use but, I should get some to try.
> It's a cleaner I'm assuming?
> 
> Hey jd. I read somewhere that one could soak painted parts in a solution of "Bar Keeper's Friend" and it would dissolve rust. I tried it in an overnight soak and had no results. Maybe I did not mix it strong enough.  However, I have used it as a cleaner and the stuff is great. I bought it at Lowes.
> ...


----------



## the tinker (May 19, 2016)

Started this project on Tuesday and just finished putting it together. Took it around the block and it rides really nice.
Going to assemble the other Colson Saturday.
The first photo is what it looked like the day it was purchased at a "Krate" show. Only 2 prewar bikes there. This bike was not for sale. The fellow that owned it wanted to enter it as a ratrod in the show but couldn't as the bike had no kickstand. Guess he figured he would lean it on another bike.
 Because this bike obviously had the wrong headbadge on it he thought it was a Schwinn.
I figured I had better rescue this old boy....and I did.
The first photo is the day I got it.


 


Before I even loaded the bike into the truck I removed those Commie Reds off the wheels and sold them to the fellow next to me for 10 bucks.
Here are today's photos:


 

 

 
Switched out the rusted rims for better ones. Installed a Morrow hub in the rear wheel this morning and put on some old U.S. Chains for the rubber. Horn button is wrong but actually works.  The drop stand needs a little work. Applied a Firestone badge.
The Oxalic acid bath did a fine job bringing out whats left of the original paintI am happy.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2016)

LOOKS GOOD!
HAVE YOU TRIED WAXING IT YET?


----------



## the tinker (May 19, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> LOOKS GOOD!
> HAVE YOU TRIED WAXING IT YET?



No Wes I have not waxed it or touched the paint up. After The Oxalic acid I just lightly cleaned it with the Barkeeper's  friend to get the crud off and wiped it down with W.D 40. Can't even tell the Wd40 is on it as it dried up and left no oily film. I may leave it as is.
Got Colson #2 on the stand


----------



## robertc (May 19, 2016)

Try wiping it down with linseed oil.


----------



## rollfaster (May 20, 2016)

Again Tinker, another great success. Those look great after the OA bath. You have a gift! Keep it up man.


----------



## the tinker (May 24, 2016)

Using what parts I had left I assembled Colson #2.  Just have to find some fender braces.
Next up; Work on the Manton and smith Cowboy bike!


----------

